# Bass Pro Insanity!!



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

I made the mistake of going to BPS on the 1st Saturday of the Spring sale. I wanted to let my kid fish in the fishing pond, she did, and she couldn't have cared any less. So that was a dissapointment. Then we went inside, you couldn't go 3 steps without have to say: sorry, pardon me, excuse me, your fine, and so on....I tried to pick up some jig heads but I've seen shorter lines at Kings Island! There were strollers as wide as the isle just sitting there while mom looks curiously at a bag of "Brush Hogs"  wondering what exactly you are supposed to do with'em. We rushed out of the fishing area to Boats and ATV's, of course the 7 year old with me wants to climb onto and into everyone of them while screaming, DADDY LOOK! My wife drags me to clothing, shoes, camping, and we are right back out the door. I didn't buy anything, there was no way I was gonna stand in line to buy hooks. I will probably stop back mid week during the morning hours....ALONE! 

I'm sure I'm not the only one of us that was there today....I knew what I was getting into anyway.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've heard these stories before so I've never tried a weekend during any of the "classics." I like the store and spend too much there but, like you, I'll visit during a nice quiet weekday.

MC


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Make the mistake of going the Friday after Thanksgiving several years ago. Must have got there a bit late (6:30 AM) / lines from checkout past the fish tanks!! Never again 1st day of any sale  mid next week sounds good to me.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

It only took one trip down there on a saturday for me to never do that again. That store takes on a new face during the week, you can actually look around and find stuff. I know alot of people go down for the sale and end up standing in line forever for 1 or 2 items. I would rather pay full price online or wait until a weekday.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys.
"In my experience, I could be wrong, but, most of the things you
see advertised in the mailers, are really listed at the same everyday
price." My four year old, and I go there once; or twice a week. 

I live about 5 mins from the Fairfield store. From what I've seen over 
the last few years, they usually have everything ready to be bought at 
the sale prices, already set up, a night early; try to stop in then if you 
live close by. "No crowds!"

Gloves up!

Rick.


----------



## Santa2ya (Oct 1, 2007)

I was there Friday night for the rewards member thing. Yea! It was packed and the checkout lines were long. But I got some good buys on lures that I am sure sold out that night. That free mini tackle box is good for some of my crappie stuff if I dont want to take the whole bag. I did get 2 spools of 10lb free. 

The trick is to go by yourself or with a buddy. After loading up go have a sit on the bleachers and wish you could throw a lure (with hooks) or two in the tank until the crowd dies down then hit the checkout. This is also a good time to people watch. You get some pretty good chuckles at some folks. You know like how many times is little Jimmy going to hit someone around him with that new pole while standing in that 45 minute line before Mom or Dad takes it away.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

I got there about 9 or so Saturday morning. I picked out the things I needed by 9:30 or so and it was relatively easy going. I need time to let the adrenaline burn off and mull over my "needed" purchases, so I hung around until about 11:30 watching a couple of the presentations by the tank. By then it was an absolute zoo. But I waited in line for only 5 minutes. Guess I got lucky. And I realized my "need" was actually half of what I thought I "needed" when I couldn't wipe that smile off my face.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Well one thing is for sure the store aint what it used to be..The big corporate image is starting to show..The sale prices the employees its all starting to be like walmart...Warm bodies and alll...Just think what the store would look like if you took out the bass pro branded merchandise...


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

> The big corporate image is starting to show..The sale prices the employees its all starting to be like walmart...Warm bodies and alll...



I agree with that for sure, I bought a second hand PSE crossbow a couple years ago, I need to have a special PSE noc and 2219 aluminum bolts, I cannot buy crossbow bolts off the shelf they have to be made. I went to BPS and I took the xbow and an arrow with me to show them what I needed. Before I left the archery dept. I had 4 different guys looking at me like I had a third eye. Each guy wanted to take me to look at the arrows they had in stock, I tried to explain that they wouldn't work in it, and finally had to show them that they would not fit in my xbow . I took it to *Gander Mtn.* and the man at the archery dept. knew what I needed as soon as I laid it on the counter, I didn't have to say a word. Don't get me wrong I like BPS, my daughter loves to go and look at the mounts and the fish, I think it's a great place to get things ya can't run to wal-mart and get. A place like that you can't try to staff it like you would a McDonalds, It needs a knowlegable person behind the counter. When I'm telling them exactly what I need and they still have no clue, you'd think the guy that is in the archery dept. would have a good knowlege of the equipment.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

I drive down to BPS from the Dayton area. My complaint about BPS is the location. Nothing anyone can do about it now and I know they put it there to save that pathetic excuse for a mall. Parking sucks!! They have too much merchandise for the amount of floor space they have available. My son is in a wheelchair and it is extremely difficult to go up and down the isles because they have merchandise crammed in every available nook and cranny. Then add all of the people that the Spring and Fall Classics draw and you have a nightmare of a shopping experience. 

BPS is an awesome store. I've been to them all around the country. If it were closer I would try to get a part time job there just because the atmosphere is awesome for someone who loves the outdoors. I wish they would have been smart enough to make it a stand-alone store. 

Just venting!!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I got there Sat. morning at 11:30 and it was a mad house. You would never know there was talks of recession if you were there. I was happy and suprised that all the sale items I wanted were in stock.

BlueWater


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i was down there saturday too, the sales have really started to be like there normal sales, and alot of the items they put on sale rnt really what u went down there for or wanted to get in the first place, my father bought the new KVD Baitcaster/Rod combo last month on sale, this sale they had it $20 more than what it was when my dad bought it.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Rumor has it they are in the process of looking into a new location. I saw some blueprints art work last week that were for BPS.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nitro750 said:


> If it were closer I would try to get a part time job there just because the atmosphere is awesome for someone who loves the outdoors.


 
Employess get 15% off everything and 40% off Bass Pro brands like Redhead, etc. My brother in law worked there last summer and picked up more than a few items for me.


----------



## cbarr (Oct 24, 2007)

I was there Sunday afternoon after wasting 3 hours at Plapps Pro outdoors in burlington Ky. If you think BPS is expensive, go to Plapps, they are 5-15% more on everything. I was talking to a cashier and he said that the Isaac Walton guys who ran the trout fishing pond took a 2 hr break and when they came back someone had stolen all the trout. He didnt have any other details except whoever it was didnt even leave one.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

> he said that the Isaac Walton guys who ran the trout fishing pond took a 2 hr break and when they came back someone had stolen all the trout.


That is just shameful, it that's true the thiefs should be horsewhipped while tied to one of the posts at the entrance of BPS!  I have come to the conclusion that you cannot trust anyone, anytime, or anywhere!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at bps sunday around noon must of been right before the guys took a break cause the trout was there! I cant believe someone would do that! steal all of the trout from a kids charity event! whats next stealing ponies from the petting zoo?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i might head to BPS this sat


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

I heard a new BPS is opening at I-70 and Rte.48 near Lebanon next to the new Kohl's.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

kevinburgmeier said:


> I heard a new BPS is opening at I-70 and Rte.48 near Lebanon next to the new Kohl's.



That area is SR 48 & *I-71*. Man that's like 5 minutes from me if that's true! The only other thing I know of that is going there is a Lowe's hardware store, I'm yet to here BPS.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

That is were it is said to be going south lebanon!


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

muskieseeker said:


> That is were it is said to be going south lebanon!



Has anyone seen any hard evidence on this? Newspaper, or online articles, I'd love to see it if it's out there...

That seems like an "out of the way location" not much else in the area over there. No restauraunts, very little shopping. My wife told me last night they were putting in a *Target*, along with the *Kohl's* and *Lowe's Home store*. It just seems like it's too far north & less convienient for the Cincinati & N. Kentucky residents to visit. I do like the idea of it being located in a less populated area along the LMR.

This would be great for me though, between Khol's & Target for my wife, & BPS for me, our cars would know their own way over there, we wouldn't have to steer.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

HalfBass said:


> This would be great for me though, between Khol's & Target for my wife, & BPS for me, our cars would know their own way over there, we wouldn't have to steer.


Sounds like if it goes in there it would be very costly for you two but then again while she's shopping for all the women's "crap" you can be at BPS browsing and if you time it right you could make your purchases and she'd never know exactly what you bought. 

I like the idea of it being there too. That way I can stop on my annual trip to see my family in Mason and not have to drive past their house to go to BPS and then drive back to their house. I could stop there first and if the day just happens to get away from me  that's would just be too bad.


----------



## bsprada36 (Jan 13, 2006)

I went down last Saturday as well. It definitely was a mad house. Try navigating youre way through the crowd with a troll motor on your cart!! I can't complain about the line, I didn't wait hardly at all. I'm hoping to make a trip up to Cabela's this weekend, I think I'm going to be in for more of the same up there. It would be nice if they would build one a little closer to us in the Dayton area.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

the next time me or my boss is down at warren county ill see if they have any info on one being built, if i would have read this sooner i could have had the boss ask the engineers cause we have drawings down there now and they would know if there has been any talk, if they have preliminary elevation drafts im sure they have spoke with warren county planning commission and engineers already, for a construction project of this size it could be a year or two out before they even think of starting to break ground especially in warren county.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

> for a construction project of this size it could be a year or two out before they even think of starting to break ground especially in warren county.


That is the truth! We are currently expanding our business in Lebanon, no structures, just RV hook-ups and greenspace. It took nearly a year to get it through city engineer, local health, county health, and state health. Tons or red tape to get through!


----------



## Matt Plapp (Oct 31, 2005)

I sent you an IM, I'd love to see what items so we can try and do better. But remember we're a 1 location tackle shop, not a national company. Did you not buy any of the specials? We had Shimano Curado's for $99 after the mail in rebate, buy 1 get 1 free on basically every crank bait at some point in the show. For future reference a lot of our deals come during the show at spur of the moment every 30 minutes. I would be willing to say that our deals that we ran for the 30 minute increments where better than anywhere, considering most lost money. 

Matt Plapp


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

When it was a mecca for sportsman the people that worked there actually had knowledge and the love of the sports. Today people view it as a job and not much else. The girls that work there have no clue about anything more than the basics in any department besides clothes, and only typical clothes at that. I've found that Bass Pro does a great job of seeing a successful product and copying it. However, the quality takes a huge nosedive. I'll NEVER waste my money on another BPS reel of any type ever again. I do like their rods in the high end line but that's about it. Their hardbaits are cheaply made, the plastics aren't comparable to the Zoom stuff, Yum, Creme, Culprit or any of the other plastics I fish. And, their selection of boating stuff in the store stinks. They never have stock when I need to buy something or they have one of something you would normally buy in pairs. As stated above, the sales aren't in many cases. They used to have great deals in the years past but now they aren't any different from what I can get at WalMart or elsewhere. I also live about 10 minutes from the Fairfield BPS and find that I rarely go there anymore. Just too sterile. It's a shame- the atmosphere just isn't there anymore. 

UFM82

Liked "All About Sports"


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

yes all a bout was wonderful the employees had knowledge..The original store management team at bass pro were former all about sports guys..you could tell the first 4 or 5 yrs... now they have for the past 2 -3 yrs had a walmart man in that position the one guy drove business in the ground so bad that he was moved to a smaller store in the west....walmart is the same difference...cheap merchandise warm bodies...


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I too was one of the guys chasing kids around on the first Saturday of the sale....had I looked at the crystal ball I would have waited til the 2nd weekend when the snow hit...love my 4WD...did anyone get out last Saturday? I was sitting at home wondering how nice it must have been to be able to walk around and look at things without the crowd...might be going back this weekend to look for an on board charger for my dads boat - - - any sugestions on what to look for?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I bought the Bass Pro XPS 5/5/5 three years ago when it was on sale for $99.99. The "new improved" model listed now is $149.99 The smaller, 1 and 2 bank chargers are still around $100.00 It is extremely great to bring the boat home and just plug it in. All three batteries are topped off and maintained at peak condition. I haven't even pulled them out of the boat since I installed the charger. It's just plugged in through the winter. I have had zero problems. Because I have two batteries in the stern and one in the bow I mounted the charger in the center under the console. That did require splicing in some additional cable to all three batteries. I did it right and it's been no problem. 

See you out there.

MC


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks, my dad could not wait til Saturday for me so he went down today, got the same thing "on sale" for $119 - guess I have a project while it rains saturday. Looking at the same set up - glad to know it has been a good purchase.


----------

